# Grow your own produce indoors year round!



## AquaGardener (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi all, 
I'm a young entrepreneur from Chicago and have been concerned about our food system for some time.
Out of college, I started an indoor farming company to research and develop next-gen ag. systems.
I designed some of the largest indoor aquaponics systems around and am now trying to launch a new side venture:
New Document - Created By AjaXplorer

Basically, I set out to design an indoor aquaponic garden that can be built and operated with parts available at many big-box retailers nationwide.
And I've done it.

Now I want to share my DIY Plans with anyone who is interested in growing their own lettuce year round.







The system is call the _Lettuce AquaGarden 3624_ and it can produce up to 450+ heads of better-than-organic lettuce per year!
That's enough to feed two people, day in and day out.

Again, every single part can be purchased from local big-box stores, so you can start farming at any time.

Imagine knowing that your food supplies will never run out; that you can always have the freshest greens imaginable- even in the dead of winter!
It's really simple because I've spent years developing the procedures and designs that allow for easy assembly, operation, and scaling.

If you are interested in the ultimate piece of prepper equipment, check my site out at New Document - Created By AjaXplorer for more information.

Happy Prepping,
The AquaGardener


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is a pretty good book imo, it is old, probably out of print, but there are a lot of intersting books on indoor hydroponics growth.

http://williamashley.info/WAP/books/775_Soilless_Gardening.pdf (this book is in the public domain due to copyright expiration)

Also check out

http://williamashley.info/WAP/books/803_Principles_of_Vegetable_Gardening.pdf

100x150 feet is generally sufficient to supply a
family of five persons, not considering the winter
supply of potatoes

check out page 33

page 35-39

page 53 onward

Also in a real SHTF, major problem people may not have access to animals so knowing how to treat your urine and feces to grow food may help...
These are useful documents from the world health organization:

http://whqlibdoc.who.int/monograph/WHO_MONO_31_(chp7).pdf
http://apps.who.int/iris/bitstream/10665/41687/2/WHO_MONO_39_(part2).pdf see page 116+

If you know your stuff, communal lantrenes can be turn into a source of methane for cooking and heating.

Urine should be kept seperate from feces, it turns into ammonia more or less which is a powerful fertalizer.

Urine is VERY useful, take for instance
http://makerfaireafrica.com/2012/11/06/a-urine-powered-generator/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewdepaula/2012/11/08/teens-create-a-way-to-use-urine-as-fuel/


> As a fuel
> 
> Ammoniacal Gas Engine Streetcar in New Orleans drawn by Alfred Waud in 1871.
> 
> ...


see also
http://inventorspot.com/articles/pee_power_potential_fuel_convenient_and_greener_30 327
https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...EeUrQeMa0wMSxIQ&bvm=bv.44158598,d.dmQ&cad=rja

http://www.rsc.org/chemistryworld/News/2011/October/31101103.asp

The byproduct is nitrogen....


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry Honey, some of the links are not working, get that fixed


----------

